# Masters moveable weight help needed please!



## racer550 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi all, I own the Masters MC-Z700 irons, hybrids and driver and they're more than good enough for me but i'm struggling with the driver. I'm good to hit it at an average of 290-310 yards and at a push i have hit a 350 yard green but as my game has improved my accuracy has struggled with the big stick. I now seem to fade/push most of my drives and sometimes there is a big slice and i'm 50yards right of the target. I've improved my swing shape and rhythm and am very consistent with it so i'm kind of hoping the problem isn't me too much. back to the driver, it has moveable weights but my problem is i don't know what to move and to where. should i be making it heavier on the outside/inside or front/back? any advice on what putting weight in different places does would be very gratefully received. 

thanks

Chris


----------

